# repairing leaky roof



## delboy57

a couple of weeks ago I contacted my local caravan repairer who advertises as a specialist in repairing/resealing roofs because I was concerned about the possibility of my roof leaking. I did not like the look of the sealant going across the roof where the rubber roof meets the fibre glass cab, also in the shower room the screws which hold the convex rectangular translucent plastic roof dome in position were rusty and damp. to cut a long story short I was quoted £150 to reseal the roof/cab area and the shower dome.
after a phone call from the dealer (here we go again) they told me that there was a hint of damp from various other roof openings and it would be better to do them all together, ok £750 later I now have the bedroom vent, the toilet vent, the shower dome and a couple of the roof rail brackets sealed with the addition of stainless steel plates bonded to the roof, these plates have studs to which the covers/dome are bolted. the roof aircon unit, the lounge vent, the TV arial and the rest of the rail brackets have been resealed with new sealant. when I went to see the job half way through I could see that the original sealant was a horrible white gunge that had sort of melded (is that the right word?) itself to the rubber hence the need for the plates. although I wasn't expecting a bill like this I can see that a lot of time had been put in and a good job done. thanks for bearing with me up to now. I was examining the shower room dome after the repair and although it was patently obvious I hadn't realised that there was an inner dome and an outer dome, in between these is an aluminium frame the same thickness as the roof approx 2". because the inside looked dirty I decided to remove the inner dome, wow the inside of the outer dome was completely covered in huge blobs of condensation water which were then running down into the roof area both at the roof laminate and at the inner ceiling laminate. this sandwich of domes appeared to be acting just like a double glazed unit which had lost its seal hence its vacuum. I think this is where the water has been created and been leaking into the laminate. I propose not to put the inner dome back, seal the laminates and cover the aluminium frame with a white plastic bathroom sealant tape. does anyone have any thoughts? this seems to me a design fault or a mistake, have any other owners particularly Rockwood owners have anything similar? sorry its bit convoluted, cheers, derek


----------



## zaskar

If you used a caravan dealer (as opposed to an RV dealer) I really hope they understood the requirements of e.p.d.m rubber roofs.
Ordinary silicone sealant (even good quality expensive stuff) does not adhere properly to rubber roofs and sure as eggs are eggs, it will prematurely peel off the roof and allow leaks. You have to use a sealant such as DICOR self levelling sealant which is not normally stocked by U.K caravan dealers.
Just a thought, and worth checking out if you've payed all that brass.


----------



## delboy57

zaskar
thanks for your reply even if it fills me with gloom. the sealant used was "sikaflex-512-caravan" and i've emailed their tech dept. what does epdm stand for?
cheers, derek


----------



## zaskar

delboy57 said:


> zaskar
> thanks for your reply even if it fills me with gloom. the sealant used was "sikaflex-512-caravan" and i've emailed their tech dept. what does epdm stand for?
> cheers, derek


Ethylene Propylene Diene Monomer

Sikaflex is good gear but you're doing the right thing talking to thier tech dept rather than the dealer.
Look up www.dicor.com for tech help & general info.
Rubber roofs, both RV and Domestic/Industrial have been used for years in the states and with the right care are VERY reliable. They're relatively unknown over here and indead, if you talk to Dudleys, they're tell you they're rubbish which is why they became main dealer for Winnebago who use fibreglass roofs. Dont believe them. Both systems are good, both require simple maintainance/cleaning and both will last equally as long with the right care.
Dont take my word for it. Ask on RVAMERICA.


----------



## NATCOA

There is a product in the US called Eternabond tape that people swear by. Do a web search, you will find it on-line. Its pricey, but apparently its permanent & can even be applied wet.

There is also a new process here claled Seal tech (rvleaks.com). I dont' know if there is anything similar in Europe but it will show where any water ingress is occuring.


----------



## Scotjimland

Thanks for the extremely valuable information Zaskar


----------



## delboy57

*repairing leaky roof-update*

thanks for all replys, zaskar-worst possible scenario, tech dept of sika reply :-"sikaflex 512 caravan is not suitable as an adhesive for bonding epdm rubber roofing as the bond strength is not strong enough. unfortunately sika uk does not do an adhesive that can bond epdm rubber sheeting." been on dicor website, emailed to see if can supply direct, no reply, i think i can get it off goldrv. off to see dealer who did the job, i hope this isnt going to turn into long running battle. cheers, derek


----------



## zaskar

*Re: repairing leaky roof-update*

Bugger! worst result possible. So sorry mate. Do your best with the dealer and kick his ass! He should have known better!!!
Try ABP accessories or Lc1962 on here, or any of the UK RV dealers, they all stock Dicor or similar which IS EPDM compatable.
If you fancy saving some brass and doing it yourself, give me a shout cos I've done two and would be only too pleased to help. I'm based near Jodrell Bank which is only a stones throw from you. (M6 j18)

Good Luck mate.

edit

ps. I tried self import but at the time it wasn't financially worth it cos it's classed as a hazardous material and is sent special delivery so frieght costs are high.


----------



## johnsandywhite

I use Elastomeric Paint and Eternabond Tape to seal gaps and joins anyhwere on the roof. :wink:


----------



## delboy57

*repairing leaky roof-update*

thanks all for replys, good news, just back from dealers, woolston caravans (warrington caravans), i think i can name him now i'm not going to lambaste him and the foreman said "if we make a mistake, we fix it" so i'm booked in a week on wednesday for them to fix. i gave him the goldrv name for the lap sealant but i've just had an email from dicor saying " Please contact our distributor - Coast Dist. at 800/495-5858. Tell them where you are located and what you are looking for. They can help you find someone in your area that either stocks the product or can order it for you." so i'll pass this on.
zaskar thanks very much for your offer of help, much appreciated, i'll keep all informed of progress. cheers, derek


----------



## delboy57

*repairing leaky roof-update (saga?)*

hi all, took rv back to dealer last wednesday and left it, he rang back on friday to say he couldn't get the product to fix until 19/04/2005? went back and ascertained that he wanted to cover the whole roof with a rubber solution to completely seal it. i presumed it would be best to remove all the sikaflex sealant and replace it with dicor sealant but must admit this would be very time consuming, now he explained the rubber solution he proposed to get was black which i pointed out would be completely unsuitable as my roof was white (he thought my roof was black). he is now trying to source a white rubber solution and my rv is back home.
my question is do you think this rubber solution idea is the correct one and if it is does anyone know a source for this?
this is turning into a bit of a nightmare but the dealer insists his reputation is on the line and i will be very happy with the outcome.
cheers, derek


----------



## LC1962

Delboy, you have a PM.
Regards
Linda


----------



## zaskar

*Re: repairing leaky roof-update (saga?)*

[my question is do you think this rubber solution idea is the correct one.......................cheers, derek[/quote]

NO! Absulotely not. It's a get out by the dealer.
There are products available for re-coating rubber roofs but in 99% of cases they are not required and do no more good than a dammmed good wash. The only case where it could be justified to re-coat a rubber roof, is if the roof is so old and knackersed ( ie perforated in MANY places) that it is the only sensible option - especially as having the RV roof membrane replaced would be incredibly expensive and I suspect you would have a hell of a job finding anyone to take it on in the first place over here.
Go onto WWW.RVAMERICA.COM. Go into the 'general' forum and do a search for "rubber roof". The vast majority of posts "rubbish" the use of resealing chemicals.


----------



## johnsandywhite

8) Maybe this use of Eternabond will give you some ideas? :-


----------



## zaskar

johnsandywhite said:


> 8) Maybe this use of Eternabond will give you some ideas? :-/quote]
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm, nice.....subtle :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite

zaskar said:


> johnsandywhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Maybe this use of Eternabond will give you some ideas? :-/quote]
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm, nice.....subtle :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *zaskar*. I used Eternabond to repair a little tear in the roof of the Gulfstream. It sure does STICK. :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## zaskar

Hi *zaskar*. I used Eternabond to repair a little tear in the roof of the Gulfstream. It sure does STICK. :wink:[/quote]

I don't doubt it  
Using it to repair a leak out of sight on the roof is one thing, but would you want to permanently cover the sides of your pride & joy in that cr*p!
I presume the adhesive backing is cleared for use on E.P.D.M?


----------



## johnsandywhite

zaskar said:


> Using it to repair a leak out of sight on the roof is one thing, but would you want to permanently cover the sides of your pride & joy in that cr*p!
> I presume the adhesive backing is cleared for use on E.P.D.M?


  I suppose it looking unsightly is better than it falling apart through Rot. It is cleared for use on EPDM or any other roof type. I believe it was developed to seal cables underwater. :wink:


----------



## zaskar

[
 I suppose it looking unsightly is better than it falling apart through Rot. It is cleared for use on EPDM or any other roof type. I believe it was developed to seal cables underwater. :wink:[/quote]

Nice one John. Where do I get it. Would mind a roll for temporary repairs.


----------



## johnsandywhite

zaskar said:


> Nice one John. Where do I get it. Would mind a roll for temporary repairs.


 8O Now that is a difficult question. I bought mine whilst in the US. You can get it on ebay/US :-

>> Eternabond - Ebay - USA <<

Stateside Tuning sell a range of Tapes:-

>> Stateside Tuning - Repair Tapes <<

ABP Accessories sells Putty Tape, but I don't think it's much good:-

>> ABP Putty Tape <<


----------



## delboy57

*repairing leaky roof-update*

hi all, just to let you know what is happening, nothing actually, just had an email from the dealer saying that he is "researching the various options and awaiting technical responses from various suppliers and he has to be certain of which method he uses, therefore his research is very important". i will just have to wait to see what he comes up with before i can go forward. he has promised that all will be well and he will guarantee all the work from the date it is done, he does appear to be genuine in his concerns. i'll keep you informed, thanks for all previous responses. cheers, derek.


----------



## delboy57

*repairing leaky roof-alls well that ends well?*

hi all, the dealer was having some trouble getting the correct materials for the job so i put him on to Linda (LC1962-http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/) and she supplied him with all the stuff, dicor sealant, liquid epdm rubber roof etc) and the rv went in for the job. i picked it up on saturday13.05.06 and it all looks fine, the sikaflex has been removed and all the areas have been masked and neatly sealed with the liquid rubber roof, they also fitted a new plumbing vent which i'd got from Linda and also put some plastic trim around the inside of the "dome" in the shower area that i'd mentioned. it all looks quite good. i think the dealer woolston caravans of warrington has to be given credit, they admitted that they had unknowingly made a boo boo and then at there own expense corrected it without any undue pressure from me. i am happy with the outcome and would once again thank all who gave me advice particularly zaskar. i think this definitely proves the worth of being a member of mhf. cheers, derek


----------



## beyondajoke

Hi There, 

I ordered eternabond tape from a company in Canada, I have a Kon Tiki which has a single roof seam toward the front of the MH. I purchased the tape as preventative maintainance, it was expensive but the company sent an accompanying DVD which shows different applications (one of which is on an RV roof) I believe it to be a superb product. Please let me know if you need any info on it.


----------



## LC1962

beyondajoke said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I ordered eternabond tape from a company in Canada, I have a Kon Tiki which has a single roof seam toward the front of the MH. I purchased the tape as preventative maintainance, it was expensive but the company sent an accompanying DVD which shows different applications (one of which is on an RV roof) I believe it to be a superb product. Please let me know if you need any info on it.


Just a point of note - the rubber roof repair strip used on Derek's vehicle is not made by Eternabond but is, to all intents and purposes, virtually the same product and is available in the UK. (cheaper than Eternabond too :wink: ) although it does not come with a DVD.


----------

